# Judo in Alabama?



## Jaece22 (Jun 12, 2007)

Does anyone know of any Judo classes in central Alabama?  Preferably near the Birmingham area but I don't mind driving if that is what it takes to find a good instructor.  I currently study Shorin Ryu karate but am looking to learn more in the way of take downs and locks.


 I am not set on just Judo if I could find a good Jujitsu class that would teach take downs and locks I would be more than happy to check it out.  I tried some of the Brazilian JJ places and really liked the groundwork but it seemed we usually started from the mat.  At this point in my MA study I really want to work on my stand up techniques.


 I've tried Google and all the usual search methods but haven't gotten much in the way of results.


 If anyone can offer any info I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Darth F.Takeda (Jun 12, 2007)

Cant help you in the area, but I would say that from what your  looking for, Japanese based Jujutsu is your best bet, followed by Submission Grappling  and Judo.

Good luck!


----------



## MarkBarlow (Jun 14, 2007)

Richard Worthington has an excellent Jujutsu program in Birmingham.  He teaches Akayama Ryu Jujutsu but also has extensive experience in Judo and holds a 4th dan.  His Dojo is located at the Trussville Community Center.


----------



## Jaece22 (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys.

Mark:  I will definitely check out Mr. Worthington's class.  There seems to be a severe shortage of Judo and Jujitsu classes in central Alabama as best I can tell.  Trussville isn't too far from me so that would be excellent.


----------

